# I can't believe that a whole month has passed..



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I can't believe that a whole month has passed since this
year's event...

The only thing that we have to look forward to now is 
hopefully a little media coverage...

I've been looking around a bit, and I found some stuff
that I've never seen before.

Eurotuner 2001

Eurotuner 2002

Eurotuner 2002 (cont'd.)


----------

